# Bowfishin Reds in Louisiana



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

Me, my uncle and my little brother and Cajun Blake( from TBH) went bowfishing in Port Sulphur, La, 58 miles SE of New Orleans with Capt Rodney Boudreaux and Capt Josh Galt who are the owners of Deep Delta Tours / Cajun Air Bowfishing out of Belle Chase, LA. We went with Josh and the 1st mate Joe. We had low tide and off color water but Josh but us on the fish and we should have shot our limit of 20 but our game was way off and got 16 and blake got a sheephead and my brother shot a gar. We shot a total of 150 shots and saw many fish at the last second and couldnt shoot. It was a great time and would recommend it to any texas bowfisher man. Over there you can almost shoot anything that you see and swim.
1st pic is the airboat and the truck. Boat and motor were 58k!!!!
2nd is our fish we got on a bad water color night
3rd group pic im the aggie Josh is to the left of me 
4th ride out to the marsh. they had 21 lights and a 8200 watt generator 
5th me, my uncle and bro

This was our 1st time on an airboat and it was an awesome experience. We will be goin again next year.

here is the trip by blake on tbh http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94323


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Glad yall had a good time. I want to get down there and shoot me some reds too.
I'll spend the day hunting for shark though.


----------

